# Odor leaves department feeling green



## burnin1 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is an old story that I was asked to post. ~ Burnin1
---------------------------------------------------------------------

From caller.com

Odor leaves department feeling green








By Katherine Rosenberg

The last thing you would expect to smell in the police department is the strong odor of marijuana.

But thats what many visitors and even more employees dealt with for days after narcotics officers filled the evidence room with 2 pounds of hydroponic marijuana that needed to be dried, Capt. John Houston said.

Once the smell started giving employees headaches, officials realized they had to do something about the ventilation system in the first floor evidence room.

It wasnt a problem when we were seizing regular pot, but hydroponic pot is so much more pungent, Houston said. A 1-ounce bag of it was enough to fill the entire building with the scent for two days.

Houston said with more drug dealers opting to grow their own genetically enhanced marijuana indoors, investigators realized it was time to upgrade the ventilation system.

Officials hope that by mid-month they will have completed the renovation, which includes adding ventilation and bringing in vent hoods to rapidly clear the room of noxious smells. Officials also plan to start drying marijuana at an off-site location.

Officials estimate it will cost about $5,000 to fix the old ventilation system, which has been in place since the police department moved into the building in 1991, Houston said.

But because hydroponic marijuana seems to be an increasing trend, administrators thought it best to make improvements now to stay ahead of the problem.

Its safety first, Houston said. We called the fire department out to inspect, and the air quality is fine. Its not a health hazard. Its not like painting inside with the windows closed, but it was making employees lightheaded.

http://www.caller.com/news/odor-leaves-department-feeling-green-ep-360265952-316436631.html


----------



## zem (Sep 29, 2016)

This sounds like a text citation from "Reefer Madness 2"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2016)

Seriously couldn't they have kept the cannabis in air tight containers?  And what is this crap about genetically enhanced marijuana and hydroponic cannabis being so much more pungent?  I never cease to be amazed at some people's stupidity.


----------



## Budlight (Sep 29, 2016)

The one thing I find funny is you can't tell me with all the equipment they have confiscated they couldn't set up a carbon scrubber take them 10 minutes not to mention they're all getting headaches from the smell of it give me a break sounds like a bunch of whiny little baby's  that were just trying to get a day off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2016)

That's not that far from me and I can tell U even if the article is old not much has changed !-- I live in that ignorance !-- After that or a similar event they set up a special regional task force to track down this dangerous drug !-- They confiscate anything that is not Mexican brickweed they sent it to the task force who are tasked with tracking it back to the source and bust the deviant pot farmer !-- They lie too !-- Not so much as a joint of genetically enhanced weed has hit the streets --yet !


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2016)

U know what they do if U don't tell them what they want to know ? -- They walk U out in front of other prisoners in for drug crimes and thank U for your help --loudly verify your name and address then appear to pay U before releasing U !--- Most will talk because what just happened is likely a death sentence !


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2016)

Reminds me of ppl who see a painter in their building,,,,, and start complaining of paint fumes giving  them a headache before i even open the freaking bucket of LATEX PAINT.


----------



## zem (Sep 29, 2016)

LOL WH they were getting the placebo effect of paint smell


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2016)

It is Reefer Madness !-- The Po-Po think there is a special place in hell for deviants who grow weed !-- It's  thier God given duty to root these criminals out and exercise the full extent of the law on they happy a** !--Along with the required beating !---Then jail !
Only 2 rules to growing weed in Texas !--
#1 --Don't get caught !
#2 ---Any questions ? -- Refer to rule #1 !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

@keef... How do they track it back?

The only way I know would be if someone snitches.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

Duck they devious bastids that's  how !-- They bust someone with high grade cannabis --They want to know where he / she bought it !-- Snitch ? --- If they threaten to Take U out in front of others in jail for drug crimes -- Verify your name and address loudly-- Thank U for your help in getting these criminals off the street --They would then appear to pay U for your help and turn U loose !-- Down here we know that may be a death sentence !-- So Snitch is a hard word !-- Giving up a name to save your life is hard not to do !-- They go after the name they got !-- Then use that or any other number of tricks to make U talk without laying a hand on U !--Back in East Texas if Po-Po want info and U wouldn't talk --They take U down by the river or swamp where there are lots of mosquitos! -- They take your shirt of and handcuff U around a tree !--- They put the cars headlights on U to attract the mosquitos and sit in the car until U want to talk !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

They bust a married man and he won't talk ? -- They threaten to drop charges against U and instead prosecute your wife !-- So a name or we put your wife in jail ?--- These things they threaten to do are not idle threats !-- They will do these things !-- Then one day they knocking on the growers door !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm Sure glad I don't live in  Texas  nothing worse than corrupt cops


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

They did the same to me, but I did not snitch. I sat there in jail, while many others snitched. Which I could never figure out why they did.

In your description,  either way you are made out to be a snitch. LEO can say whatever they want, but if they don't have proof(a snitch) means nothing. Which to me means, a good snitch is a dead snitch.

First rule of growing is, Tell no one. Plus they cannot make a wife/husband testify against each other.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

No they can't make your spouse testify against U !-- but they can drop charges against U and charge her instead !-- She may get off after she gets outta jail !-- There's  also the Rico statute! -- Growing weed is considered organized crime !-- This means if U don't talk they can take your home , vehicles -- Everything !
Only way is if Every name is an alias !-

- U always carry a gun because U always dealing in cash !-- A perceived weakness and they'll  take your stuff and keep the money !-- If they bust U they for sure gonna take your guns !--- So when the executors come U have no way to defend yourself !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

No it's not, keef


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Always plead the 5th. Ask if you are being detained or arrested, if not ask to go.

If they are going to take your stuff they will do it no matter what.

They will tell you they will go easy on you if you talk.  They will tell you any lie to get you to talk.  Don't. Remain silent always.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

No what's  not ?-- I'm lost !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

Just growing weed has nothing to do with RICO.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

You got that right Burning:aok:


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

I was trained in interrogation  techniques ! -- I also been interrogated a couple times myself !-- I now have the advantage of the head injury !-- I been crazy so it's  not that hard to pull off ! -- I have trouble remembering my own name !--- It was an accident but I also  got 2 identifies !-- One gets in trouble ? -- I'm the other one !


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe not up there but things are different here !-- They catch me they sure as hell can charge me under Rico --It might not stand but U on the streets in the mean time !-- They freeze your bank accounts and everything !-- This ain't Disney land !-- They use the possession with intent to distribute to justify the Rico charges !--


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

They still need proof keef. RICO is federal law


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

U can be charged !-- The charges may not stick but that's  not thier goal !-- They want info !-- U don't give it to them them U get to wade thru the legal system in jail if they froze your bank accounts before U can post bail !-- 6 months a year maybe they drop charges or U are acquitted! -- Still broke U with legal bills and since your accounts are frozen and U quit paying the mortgage after they seized the house so !-- U free but U lost everything !-- Not much of a win !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

The Feds would have to be involved and have proof or they are not going to get involved just to scare you or make you into a snitch. Would cost to much.

Sort of sounds like you would say or do anything to stay out of jail and/or trouble, whether if it's true or not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

I went to prison twice because i wouldn't snitch. Didnt have to do one day,,,but i couldnt live with myself being a *****,,,i mean snitch.  Both times i got out of prison i could hold my head high because i did my time and didnt whine like a little girl and give ppl up.
I was given much respect from my Brothers for being a stand up guy and not someone that just claimed to be .


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

Duck If I wasn't laid back and lit I'd be offended by the --"Sounds like U would do anything to stay out of jail"-- but U don't know me so it doesn't even matter !-- I been to jail !--Got out the same day but they mangled my wrist with the cuffs and slammed my face into the car hood twice !- -- -- Yes staying outta jail is a high priority but like Hopper says --U gonna have to live with your actions !-- I'm still considering whether I should be offended or not !-- U read about it --I have to live it !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

@keef. Like you say, you don't know me. I wish what happened to you was all that happened to me.
Cops don't ask questions if they know the answers, they tell you. They my act like they do, but the only one that knows for sure is who they are questioning. And if that person doesn't tell them(snitch), they don't know. I guess it all depends if you believe what they are telling you, even if it is not true.

I gathered my thoughts(posts) from your posts in this thread.


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

U right Duck !-- I don't say squat without a lawyer except name and address !-- I think what I was saying is for someone not used to being threatened by the  Po-Po those threats might be scared into talking !-- They catch me there will be no questions -- I'd be the source they were after !-- I guess I just wanted to point out the tricks they can and will use to get the 411 !
Duck we both pot pharmers maybe different techniques in different places and we have that in common !--
I got no problems with U !-- I guess I bristled up some about doing anything to stay outta jail !-- I'm not like that !-- They forced me to resign from helicopter school with only a couple weeks before graduation !-- They had traced an embarrassing event back to this character called ******** !-- My name had come up in the investigation and I was slapped around some because I told them I was more afraid of him than them !-- True to thier word they destroyed my future as a helicopter pilot !
No way in hell was I giving up that name !--- The name they were after was it was mine !-- I can't tell U the details but they set up a sting ad got stung and boy were they pissed !-- O.K. when the Po-po made a bust there was the torn off corner of a Po-Po evidence tag !-- It was a beautiful forgery !-- Task force turned on each other !-- Everybody pointing fingers !-- One of my finest moments !


----------

